# Kann Blasc Nicht Mehr Installieren



## tarín1 (1. September 2006)

ich hatte vor kurzem das problem, dass ich mein profil nicht mehr updaten konnte. habe dann blasc komplett deinstalliert und anschließend die neue version runtergeladen. wenn ich diese jetzt installieren will bekomm ich die fehler meldung "socket error #11054 connection reset by peer"

weiss jemand woran es liegt oder was ich dagegen machen kann?


----------



## Arodh (12. September 2006)

tarín schrieb:


> ich hatte vor kurzem das problem, dass ich mein profil nicht mehr updaten konnte. habe dann blasc komplett deinstalliert und anschließend die neue version runtergeladen. wenn ich diese jetzt installieren will bekomm ich die fehler meldung "socket error #11054 connection reset by peer"
> 
> weiss jemand woran es liegt oder was ich dagegen machen kann?




Genau das gleiche Problem habe ich auch. Und ebensowenig eine Lösung dazu.


----------



## Regnor (13. September 2006)

Hallo, habt ihr eine Firewall laufen die eventuell den Port 21 blockt?
BLASC und BLASC_Setup.exe benötigen sowohl HTTP als auch FTP zugriff auf das Internet.

Könnt ihr das bitte mal checken?

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Asuko (1. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe genau das selbe Problem und habe Port 21 und 80 freigegeben!


----------



## Roran (1. Dezember 2006)

Router- und Firewall Konfiguration


----------

